# Decorating with a spring green couch.



## Tmmatthews5 (Oct 11, 2009)

I have a light green/spring green sofa and am looking for colors to decorate with it. I am moving into a open floor plan house with high ceilings and natural light and want to add some color. What color schemes do you suggest?


----------



## ColorMyWorld (Oct 2, 2009)

Tans, golds, yellows, purples - you have a lot of options.


----------

